# what tv show/movie are you watching?



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

almost everytime the "what song are you listening to?" thread pops up i can't post because i'm listening to the sweet sound of my television.:laughing: so this thread is for the movie and tv junkies out there like me who feel excluded. now we get to post too.


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm re-watching GLEE xD


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm listening to Frasier in the background. not really paying attention to it but i like the noise. i'm waiting for edgemont to come on. :happy: <3


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I watched an eppy of Faulty Towers this morning much to my enjoyment ^_^
Twas the last thing I watched.
Well not including the restaurant scene in the movie The Ugly Truth that I quickly watched afterwards


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Titanic in vhs. Oh, I never get tired of this movie. I'm so retro.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

this is depressing but...i'm watching a show called sheldon. it's the only thing on cuz my mom got rid of cable. i almost can't even stand hearing it. i'm contemplating turning it off...


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> this is depressing but...i'm watching a show called sheldon. it's the only thing on cuz my mom got rid of cable. i almost can't even stand hearing it. i'm contemplating turning it off...


What is Sheldon? What's so bad about it?


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> this is depressing but...i'm watching a show called sheldon. it's the only thing on cuz my mom got rid of cable. i almost can't even stand hearing it. i'm contemplating turning it off...


I've never heard of that show... what's it about?


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

hustina said:


> I've never heard of that show... what's it about?


idk. i'm trying not to pay attention to the story line. it's a cartoon for like 4 yr olds. :/ this episode is about robots. idek what creature these characters are supposed to be...


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

Forbes on Fox


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

about to finish up prison break, got something like 6 episodes left, dunno what to watch after that, maybe try to finish up x-files but I don't really like agent dogget, mulder was the man ya know?


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

edgemont!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

o_0 ......


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Shannonline said:


> o_0 ......


...i'm guessing you've never heard of the show?


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I just started Venture Bros., Season 2.


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Scrubs :laughing:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

saved by the bell


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm about to watch Coyote Ugly  Someone sign me up for an Australian boyfriend, prz.


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

House, M.D.


----------



## Boy C (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing at all, I've watched about 2 hours of tv all in this year, but i'm thinking i should start downloading a few episodes from season 3 of Breaking Bad, great show that.


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Knocked Up
I love Seth Rogen.
:crazy:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nothing right now. Last movie was the 1965 British film The Collector. Last TV show was CSI season 9.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

tyler perry's house of pane


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Dazed and Confused


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

The Final Cut.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

the village.. crappy movie really


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> the village.. crappy movie really


really? i thought it was way too predictable...


watching the today show. booo


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

he got a tumor on his cheek...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Stupid. Odd. Absurd.
Just a few of the words which come to mind looking at that illustration.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

it's not a tumor! actually it is.. a tumor that if you press, changes the TV channel! lol It's not all bad news. ^_^


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

The Tyra Show :blushed:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Right this VERY second I'm watching Parks and Recreation.

<3.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Watching Arrested Development for the third time trying to catch all the jokes I didn't see before.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Tyra!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

House, I am cheating the system with this post roud:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

lost and delirious. the best fruckin movie made.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I never did get around to watching that one,

I'm catching up on cartoons, ya know, american dad, family guy, the simpsons  i'm such a kid at times, where the fruck is a toys Я 'us when you need one


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Paper Heart (movie)

A very interesting, silly love documentary dry of romance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I rented movies for tonight, and I'm quite pleased with my selection. I'm starting out with The Lovely Bones.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lady K said:


> I rented movies for tonight, and I'm quite pleased with my selection. I'm starting out with The Lovely Bones.


lol the only movie that made me pause then continue the following day. Gosh I thought my heart was going to explode!!!! OH I paused while the sister was in the murderers house and he was just arriving home. Edge of the seat stuff is insane to me!!!
Hard Candy made me pause as well but only for ten minutes, after I washed my face and hands and had a drink


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I pretty much just sat and cried through a majority of the movie. I read the book years ago, so I had a pretty good idea of everything that would happen. Hard Candy is a good movie.  I definitely concur with you when you say it's a heavy heart movie. 

I'm probably going to watch Saw VI next.  Lots of gore to counteract the sadness and heavy emotion!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was watching Serenity and then I started day dreaming about Summer Glau. So I restarted the movie


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm watching _Amelie. _Again.
This is possibly my new favorite movie.
:laughing:


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

_Two and a Half Men_ should be on in about 30min.


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Gilmore Girls
:happy:


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Watching _Ma Vie En Rose. _What a breathtaking flick.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Just watched Orphan. Fucked up twist ending I didn't expect. Eesh.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Just watched Orphan. Fucked up twist ending I didn't expect. Eesh.


That scene in the living room nmade me think of "Poison Ivy."

I just finished watching "Taken." If I had a kid, I would totally do something akin to that just to get them back. The only difference is there would be a few less people standing.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

It was good. It felt a bit drawn out at first, but overall, I enjoyed the movie quite a bit. Her Russian accent was the only real annoying thing.

I just popped in a movie called The Shortcut. I actually forget what it's about, but I think it's scary.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lady K said:


> It was good. It felt a bit drawn out at first, but overall, I enjoyed the movie quite a bit. Her Russian accent was the only real annoying thing.


Child actors, what do you expect. Outside of that I think her performance was amazing.

Just saw "Anything For Her" (french 2008)


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

Ashes to Ashes. Not as good as Life on Mars, but it's all right, I suppose.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

code 46

Its amazing


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

family guy... can't really stand it but i'm just tired and hoping to laugh.. I need some comedies =/


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Watching The Box. Creepy already.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

While I was working out I was able to digest "Code 46," and I think Michelle Gondry and/or Kauffman stole the story and exaggerated it. Once you remove the scientific elements of the story, the basis was almost identical. 

I'm kinda pissed since I love ESOTSM so much.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I just finished watching "The Annunciation", which may be in the list of the most insane movies I've ever seen. It's a Hungarian movie from 1984, and the whole cast is children... following a story of Adam and Eve put in a dream state by Lucifer, and they dream about significant future events.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Watching The Box. Creepy already.


I was sadly disappointed in this.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

wealldie said:


> I was sadly disappointed in this.


Its a film that really deserves multiple viewings.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Troooyyyy!!!


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

cavs vs bulls


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Trying to watch fallen but I can't get it to play on my friggin tv! ugh damn corrupted file formats I thought I had enough software to fix anything :angry:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I watched the movie _The Devil Wears Prada_ last night and I actually liked it, it was nothing like I thought it would be!
I have about 40 films sitting here waiting to be watched so it looks like I'll be back to a movie-per-night again! Need to catch up!! :tongue:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Innocent High with monroe something?  

hell yea adult films


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I watched Zoolander just before, gosh I so needed that! roud:


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Just finished up The Blind Side... enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

This afternoon/evening I watched the film* Happy Go Lucky* and it was fun! Except the bit at the end that was a bit ooooo ..but ...otherwise a fun movie ^_^


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

The Shield


----------



## HonourThyCat (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm watching That Mitchell and Webb Look.

NUMBERWANG.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

HonourThyCat said:


> NUMBERWANG.


I'm sorry, but that is not numberwang. Yes, that's numberwang!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Fallen, some movie from the 90's I think


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Naked Science. The 'Hawking's Universe' episode.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just finished watching Dear Jack. A documentary of sorts about the singer/pianist from Jacks Mannequin and his battle with Leukemia. Very interesting. Heartbreaking and inspiring, even if you aren't a fan of the band.


----------



## Arsineus Maximus (May 1, 2010)

Im watching Modern Family, hilarious


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm watching NCIS. :happy:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tank girl!


----------



## cardiowave (Apr 30, 2010)

True Blood [hip-hip-hooray for the girly vampires!]
Supernatural
Gossip Girl
The O.C
Californication
HEX


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

the ninth gate


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

after a post I made in ENFJ forum...I'm going to watch a few of my favorite eps of Trigun before showering and going to my cousin's bday party at 2.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I watched *disturbia* this evening, well about half of it, I just wasn't in the mood for a thriller. Of course I had no idea of this as it was a spare of the moment suggestion. It seemed kinda cheesy anyway :tongue:


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

The Simpsons. Itchy and Scratchy Land - classic :happy:.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I like "Skins", "Rescue Me" and "Big Cat Diaries" the most.. although, I don't watch much TV, same thing with movies


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I recently "acquired" the Freaks and Geeks TV show collection and I managed to get through the first two episodes this afternoon, much to my delight ^_^


----------



## kingcarcas (Mar 23, 2010)

What are you watching now?? Youtube..

What shows are you watching?? Thanks to Netflix!

Frasier
Reno 911
Scrubs
Curb your enthusiasm
Freaks & Geeks
Dexter

Streaming: Arrested Development, X-Files, saw The Office through season 5. And i record House, Ghost Hunters and a few educational channel programs, but i mostly watch movies :laughing:


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm watching _27 Dresses_.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

i just saw _Adam_ and words can't express how good this movie is. 

YouTube - ADAM - Theatrical Trailer


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Watching last week's Stargate: Universe at the moment.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

My mum suggested a movie last night and I asked what she had in mind and she said "Juno", and I was like "wtf!! ..right on that's awesome, that's one of my all time fav movies... and Ellen Page is my favourite actress!". My mum was like "forshizzle yo? unreal my biznitch daughter ho!"... not really she was more like "ok then I'll put it on after this". 
But yeah I was shocked and elated, even my dad loved it! Are my parents becoming cool or am I becoming lame? I really don't know... I really don't.. and I don't usually cry at the end of that movie but this time I did..aww. hahahah lame.


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Friends on T4 with my mum and sister :happy:.


----------



## crazypenguin26 (May 1, 2010)

I'm about to watch some of The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

crazypenguin26 said:


> I'm about to watch some of The Big Bang Theory.


I watched that a few hours ago; watching Two & a Half Men now.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just watched "Code 46."


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

This week I have seen for the first time Avatar and Kick-Ass. Avatar was better than I thought it would be it was so manga! I was put it off for so long because of the length of it, but it was ok it was intriguing enough.
Kick-Ass was like nothing I had expected which is to be expected because the trailer only really shows one scene lol! But still a really good movie, more repeat value than Avatar.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> Are my parents becoming cool or am I becoming lame? I really don't know...



Thanks for the laugh! :laughing:


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Watching an early Scrubs episode. It's a good 'un. :laughing:


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Rewatching old south park episodes. I could use a good laugh.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dark Angel


----------



## Flute (May 26, 2010)

Right at this very second, nothing. But I just got done watching _The 1st Shop of Coffee Prince_ (a Korean drama) and I'm about to start watching _Rose of Versailles_ thanks to a recommendation from a friend. (I tend to enjoy crossdressing/gender-bender type plots, particularly when it's a girl dressing as a boy. I'm reading a manga in which that happens as well.)


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Flute said:


> .....particularly when it's a girl dressing as a boy...


You so have to see this asap.. She's the Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ..hilarious!!

I just finished watching The Secret Garden after seeing someone mention it here, wow it's now in my fav movies list!! :shocked: ..along with She's The Man! lol her facial expressions in that movie are more than enough to have me rolling on the floor!! ^___^


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Flute said:


> Right at this very second, nothing. But I just got done watching _The 1st Shop of Coffee Prince_ (a Korean drama) and I'm about to start watching _Rose of Versailles_ thanks to a recommendation from a friend. (I tend to enjoy crossdressing/gender-bender type plots, particularly when it's a girl dressing as a boy. I'm reading a manga in which that happens as well.)


The 1st Shop of Coffee Prince is great!
well, the first 2/3rds of it...then it gets cliche


----------

